# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  As Coronavirus Hospitalizations Rise in the US, Many States Hide Their Data

## DamianTV

https://news.slashdot.org/story/20/0...ide-their-data




> In America, "Federal and state officials across the country have altered or hidden public health data crucial to tracking the coronavirus' spread, hindering the ability to detect a surge of infections as President Donald Trump pushes the nation to reopen rapidly," reports Politico:
> 
> In at least a dozen states, health departments have inflated testing numbers or deflated death tallies by changing criteria for who counts as a coronavirus victim and what counts as a coronavirus test, according to reporting from POLITICO, other news outlets and the states' own admissions... About a third of the states aren't even reporting hospital admission data  a big red flag for the resurgence of the virus...
> 
> Nearly half the U.S., meanwhile, has registered rising caseloads as states press ahead with reopening the economy. While some of that reflects increased testing, an accompanying uptick in hospitalizations is worrying experts, including former FDA commissioner Scott Gottlieb... [He tweeted Sunday that "Daily covid hospitalizations showed sustained decline for two weeks but then over preceding week started to rise nationally."]
> 
> In addition to pulling back from its historic role as the central health authority during public health crises, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has established few firm standards for how states should monitor Covid-19 and made little overt effort to coordinate its messaging with state and local health departments. That's created a patchwork system where key health information is collected and communicated with little uniformity, and amid rising concern over whether Americans are receiving reliable reports about the pandemic fight. At least a half-dozen states have admitted to inflating their testing figures by mixing two different types of tests into its totals, a practice widely derided as scientifically unsound. In Georgia, where Gov. Brian Kemp has been among the strongest proponents of reopening, the inclusion of antibody tests inflated the state's overall testing count by nearly 78,000  a disclosure that came a few weeks after officials posted a chart of new confirmed cases in Georgia with the dates jumbled out of order, showing a downward trajectory....
> 
> Florida has weathered a string of controversies over its evidence to support GOP Gov. Ron DeSantis' boasts that the state is faring better than most, including an attempt to block access to information on nursing home deaths and the firing of a health department official who now alleges she was pushed out for refusing to manipulate the state's data.


Double Standard.

We have ZERO Privacy.  Everything we do is recorded and made for sale.

They have TOTAL Privacy.  We are prohibited from knowing what they know about us.

They can judge us and deem us as "unsuitable for hire" or "criminals".  They can literally end our lives.  Yet, we are not even allowed to know what information they have about us nor how they judge us.

You CAN NOT have Freedom without Privacy.

Welcome to Fascism.  Profits are more important than Human Rights or the Constitution.

----------


## pcosmar

> *As Coronavirus Hospitalizations Rise*


False..

That repeated lie has been debunked. and I saw it personally.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Don't believe for a second that hospitalizations are rising.

----------


## DamianTV

I dont believe it either.

What I do believe is they are purposefully miscategorizing as many patients as they can get away with Corona / Covid as they can get away with, which is why they are hiding their data.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I dont believe it either.
> 
> What I do believe is they are purposefully miscategorizing as many patients as they can get away with Corona / Covid as they can get away with, which is why they are hiding their data.


Yes they are inflating the numbers in an attempt to make the coronavirus seem more serious than it actually is.

----------


## DamianTV

> Yes they are inflating the numbers in an attempt to make the coronavirus seem more serious than it actually is.


The Elite do NOT want an actual pandemic.

They want a manufactured phoney catastrophe so they can benefit from taking all the Rights they can take away from the FEAR that pandemics generate.

And... its NOT working!

Bring in the RIOTS, then, maybe a REAL PANDEMIC.

----------


## Firestarter

> What I do believe is they are purposefully miscategorizing as many patients as they can get away with Corona / Covid as they can get away with, which is why they are hiding their data.


I believe the same thing, but we need FACTS to convince the masses!

If I look at the following numbers from the almighty, all-knowing CDC, I conclude that deaths from pneumonia last years are now called deaths from the coronavirus.

https://twitter.com/hashtag/pneumonia

----------


## DamianTV

> I believe the same thing, but we need FACTS to convince the masses!
> 
> If I look at the following numbers from the almighty, all-knowing CDC, I conclude that deaths from pneumonia last years are now called deaths from the coronavirus.
> 
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/pneumonia


+REP because you show factual evidence that contradicts the way they report their concluded "facts".

Just because we have a new disease, it does NOT mean that flu, the common cold, and other diseases "just go away", which is _exactly_ what your statistics show, and it shows they are flat out LYING in order to terrify the masses into giving up their rights, then putting up with the normalization of even more perverse intrusions in to the basic human rights.

So let me back you up even further and explain how their misconclusions are drawn:

*SIMPSONS PARADOX*

----------


## Firestarter

> +REP because you show factual evidence that contradicts the way they report their concluded "facts".


About a month ago, the CDC LOWERED the number of COVID-19 deaths in the US from 60,000 to 37,000 (that’s almost like they admit that the numbers were inflated): https://www.waynedupree.com/cdc-covid-death-numbers/


Of course it shouldn’t surprise anybody that the number of COVID-19 fatalities isn’t much more than a wild guess, as the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), on 24 March, issued a guidance to list COVID-19 as the cause of death, regardless of whether any actual test confirmed that the diseased was infected with a coronavirus…



> Should “COVID-19” be reported on the death certificate only with a confirmed test?
> 
> COVID-19 should be reported on the death certificate for all decedents where the disease caused or is assumed to have caused or contributed to death. Certifiers should include as much detail as possible based on their knowledge of the case, medical records, laboratory testing, etc. If the decedent had other chronic conditions such as COPD or asthma that may have also contributed, these conditions can be reported in Part II. (See attached Guidance for Certifying COVID-19 Deaths)


 https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/c...-19-deaths.pdf






> So let me back you up even further and explain how their misconclusions are drawn:
> 
> *SIMPSONS PARADOX*


I'm afraid that I sometimes find explanations for things I already know hard to follow (at university I was taught about statistics). 
The following shows that hospitals and doctors effectively get paid to list COVID-19 as the cause for hospitalisation (this would surely make the number of coronavirus cases go up).


In the following (relatively short) video, Minnesota physician and Republican state senator Dr. Scott Jensen is interviewed by a local station. He tells that he was coached to fill out death certificates with a COVID-19 diagnosis without a lab test.
Jensen also tells that Medicare is inflating the COVID-19 numbers – hospitals get $13,000 per COVID-19 admission and even triple that if the patient is put on a ventilator ($39,000): https://www.blabber.buzz/conservativ...-video-special

Here’s the interview with Jensen (it also includes some other interesting segments).




In a later interview, Scott Jensen clarified that a Medicare patient who is diagnosed with “non-COVID-19” pneumonia will receive only a one-time Medicare payout of $4600.
This would make it profitable to diagnose the Medicare patient/victim with COVID-19.

Jensen also said that some hospitals have a pay-share plan with their staff doctors. In other words, those doctors will profit from additional income for the hospital.

New York ER doctor, Cameron Kyle-Sidell commented on the misuse of ventilators with “confirmed” COVID-19 patients/victims.
Kyle-Sidell stated that some of these patients actually have functioning lungs but are suffering from an oxygen deficit. But pressure on the lungs by the ventilators can cause damage, and even death: https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020...d-19-patients/

----------


## Created4

> Yes they are inflating the numbers in an attempt to make the coronavirus seem more serious than it actually is.


And to collect federal funding that is only available if the patient is diagnosed with the virus.

As to the "masses," they don't care about facts. And they'll never see them unless they make an effort to cure their addiction from the corporate media and Big Tech social meida.

----------


## DamianTV

@Firestarter - It is important to share what we already know and understand so that others that read can understand why we think the way we do.  At times, it feels like preaching to the choir, but its not always for us that post, but those that read and do not post.

Rest of everything is an outstanding post!

----------


## Firestarter

> In the following (relatively short) video, Minnesota physician and Republican state senator Dr. Scott Jensen is interviewed by a local station. He tells that he was coached to fill out death certificates with a COVID-19 diagnosis without a lab test.
> Jensen also tells that Medicare is inflating the COVID-19 numbers – hospitals get $13,000 per COVID-19 admission and even triple that if the patient is put on a ventilator ($39,000): https://www.blabber.buzz/conservativ...-video-special


After some complaints, Senator Dr. Scott Jensen is investigated by the medical board.
Scott Jensen exposing the truth about the coronavirus pandemic, in the complainst is labelled as “misleading” and “wrong advice”...

----------


## PAF

> After some complaints, Senator Dr. Scott Jensen is investigated by the medical board.
> Scott Jensen exposing the truth about the coronavirus pandemic, in the complainst is labelled as “misleading” and “wrong advice”...


//

----------


## euphemia

If hospitalizations are rising, then clearly the masking and social distance mandates are not working.  I visited the fourth doctor this month who does not believe what the government says is true.

----------


## donnay

It's all about control.  Fauci, Gates and many others need to be investigated!

I believe this is the globalists last ditch effort to gain control.

----------


## Anti Globalist

My brother works in the second biggest hospital in Chicago.  I think he would know if the hospitalizations were rising.

----------


## Firestarter

One of the reported symptoms of COVID-19 is the decrease of the oxygen level in the blood of the patients, preceding the complete collapse of their health....
One of the promoted treatments for COVID-19 is anti-malaria drug hydroxychloroquine (HCQ).

Some people (relatively many Africans) have a hereditary disorder that breaks apart red blood cells that makes them less able to transport oxygen throughout the body.
Most of these patients can live with this condition without problems.

Unless they get one of about 40 medical drugs that can make this disorder worsen rapidly, making the oxygen shortage severe and acute, this can even be lethal.
The worst of these (potentially lethal) drugs are those for malaria like hydroxychloroquine!




> However, HCQ was a long time ago identified to be one of the drugs (3) that cause severe damage to erythrocytes in cases of hereditary glucose-6-phosphate dehydrogenase (G6PD) deficiency [the hereditary disorder I’m discussing in this article].
> 
> 1-2 days after the start of such treatment a very severe clinical picture with weakness, dizziness, respiratory distress and signs of organ damage develops.


 https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020...ygen-shortage/


Another possible cause of death of coronavirus victims is Fresenius Propoven that is given to sedate patients on ventilators.

The problem is that Fresenius Propoven is a dangerous drug that can overdose the patients/victims: https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020...ovid-patients/

----------


## dannno

> One of the reported symptoms of COVID-19 is the decrease of the oxygen level in the blood of the patients, preceding the complete collapse of their health....
> One of the promoted treatments for COVID-19 is anti-malaria drug hydroxychloroquine (HCQ).
> 
> Some people (relatively many Africans) have a hereditary disorder that breaks apart red blood cells that makes them less able to transport oxygen throughout the body.
> Most of these patients can live with this condition without problems.
> 
> Unless they get one of about 40 medical drugs that can make this disorder worsen rapidly, making the oxygen shortage severe and acute, this can even be lethal.
> The worst of these (potentially lethal) drugs are those for malaria like hydroxychloroquine!
> 
> ...


You are full of $#@!, stop spreading disinformation. Latest study shows it may reduce the fatality rate by 50%.

HCQ costs $.05 a pill, no big pharma companies are making money off of it.. it costs almost the same to manufacture. You were also spreading disinformation about Trump owning HCQ companies, he has like $100 in a mutual fund, so he might make $20 off it or something. So $#@!ing retarded. Why do you keep spreading this bull$#@!?

The media was pushing studies that showed it was hurting people, they are owned by big pharma.. then those studies were redacted.. the media was pushing drugs that cost thousands of dollars. 

Get with the $#@!ing program. It's so transparently obvious you are just here to spread nonsense.

----------


## Firestarter

> You are full of $#@!, stop spreading disinformation. Latest study shows it may reduce the fatality rate by 50%.


It’s amazing that @dannno claims to have a very high IQ!

I think that Jon Rappoport is one of the very few that writes good articles on the COVID-19 “pandemic”...
Here are some excerpts from one of Rappoport’s sources...





> This hereditary trait is particularly common among ethnic groups living in areas with malaria. The modified G6PD gene offers advantages in the tropics. It makes its carriers resistant to malaria pathogens. However, G6PD deficiency is also dangerous if those affected come into contact with certain substances found in, for example, field beans, currants, peas and a number of medicines.
> These include acetylsalicylic acid, metamizole, sulfonamides, vitamin K, naphthalene, aniline, malaria drugs and nitrofurans. The G6PD deficiency then leads to a disruption of the biochemical processes in the red blood cells and – depending on the dose – to mild to life-threatening haemolysis.
> The debris of the burst erythrocytes subsequently leads to microemboli, which block small vessels throughout the organs. What had caused the illness and death of the young man from Nigeria remained unclear at the time.
> 
> I looked at the drugs that can cause severe hemolysis in G6PD deficiency and got really scared. One of the substances that is called very dangerous in all forms of this enzyme deficiency is the anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine (HCQ).
> (…)
> In a chloroquine/hydroxychloroquine study by Oxford University (NCT04303507) with a planned 40,000 participants, the risk of G6PD deficiency is also not mentioned. In another large study by the Pentagon, though, there is an explicit warning to exclude G6PD deficiency patients from the study.
> The following graph, based on information from the WHO database, shows how many studies on Covid-19 and HCQ have been initiated – and how few of them take enzyme deficiency into account.


https://off-guardian.org/2020/05/13/...al-detectives/

----------


## Firestarter

> This week we were told that, in the UK at least, anyone who has had a positive Covid test and who then died – from any illness – would be recorded as a coronavirus-related death. No matter when they die.
> This means that someone could have tested positive in March, with no symptoms of Covid at all, and who then died in July, would be recorded in the official figures, as having died of Covid-related causes. Even if they were hit by a bus.
> Even more weird is the fact that there does not seem to be any time limit to this. So, you could test positive in March 2020, then die in March 2040, and still be recorded as having died of Covid. I doubt this will happen, but it could.
> 
> To be honest, I have known something very strange has been going on with the UK data for some time. The UK has not provided any figures on how many people have recovered from Covid-19. In almost all countries, figures are provided on the total number of cases, the total number of deaths, the number of active cases and the number who have recovered.


https://www.rt.com/op-ed/495421-infl...atality-rates/

----------


## Firestarter

In locked down Australia a whopping 139 died because of the “COVID19 pandemic” (until 24 July 2020).

Isn’t it strange that at the same time the deaths from flu dropped from 287 to 36 (from 2019 to 2020)?!?

https://davidicke.com/2020/07/26/aus...-be-a-conspir/

----------


## Firestarter

According to the almighty CDC only 6% of all coronavirus deaths were related to the coronavirus alone; on average there were 2.6 additional (possible) causes per death. This means that many of the 94% of the 161,392 reported “COVID-19 fatalities” could have died from other causes.

The 6% that died of COVID-19 alone amounts to a total of 9684 deaths in the whole USA of more than 328 million.

This “pandemic” could be seen as crashing the complete economy for 1 American dying in a city of 34,000 COVID-19 in 5 months: https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/c...ekly/index.htm

----------


## Firestarter

> This “pandemic” could be seen as crashing the complete economy for 1 American dying in a city of 34,000 COVID-19 in 5 months


I’ve seen some estimates that about 3% of the whole population has been infected with COVID-19.
If that is correct the COVID-19 death rate is a very low 0.1% (in the USA).

According to the CDC, a 50% effective corona vaccine is acceptable.
This would (hypothetically) mean that 68,000 people have to be poisoned with the corona vaccine to prevent a single death.

I can guarantee that more than 1 out of 68,000 people will die from being injected by the experimental, DNA-altering vaccines.
That’s not even counting that it isn’t even hypothetically possible to make a vaccine to prevent an infection with a mutating virus. The best they could (hypothetically) make is a vaccine that will prevent an infection from last year’s strain of the virus (with the 0.1% death rate?).

All of this won’t prevent that a “second wave”, of the even deadlier COVID-20, will be staged.
Just in time to get the sheeple running around in a paranoid frenzy to get the vaccine!

----------


## Firestarter

The following doesn’t come from some obscure conspiracy site but from the “reputable” New York Times, who admit that a whopping 90% of supposedly “positive” weren’t currently infected...



> In three sets of testing data that include cycle thresholds, compiled by officials in Massachusetts, New York and Nevada, *up to 90 percent of people testing positive carried barely any virus*, a review by The Times found.
> (...)
> Tests with thresholds so high may detect not just live virus but also genetic fragments, leftovers from infection that pose no particular risk — akin to finding a hair in a room long after a person has left, Dr. Mina said.
> Any test with a cycle threshold above 35 is too sensitive, agreed Juliet Morrison, a virologist at the University of California, Riverside. “I’m shocked that people would think that 40 could represent a positive,” she said. A more reasonable cutoff would be 30 to 35, she added. Dr. Mina said he would set the figure at 30, or even less.


 https://archive.is/oTiRH

The (other) COVID-19 test kits are even more unreliable than PCR!





> The 6% that died of COVID-19 alone amounts to a total of 9684 deaths in the whole USA of more than 328 million.


10% of the 161,392 reported “COVID-19 fatalities” is a mere 16,139 in the US...
I wouldn’t know how this correlates to the only 6% that died of COVID-19 alone but 6% of this number is a total of 968 deaths.

Of course this is nothing new, Kary Mullis (who died on 7 August 2019 before the “pandemic” was started), who was awarded the Nobel Prize for inventing the PCR test, has repeated over and over again that as PCR can’t be used for quantitative analysis, it can’t be used to diagnose any virus as the cause of a disease.

Please don’t think about this, because when you do you can only conclude that as the PCR test was initially used to claim a coronavirus “epidemic” in Wuhan, China, the whole “pandemic” is complete BS...

----------


## DamianTV



----------


## Firestarter

It could very well be that the Dutch media are the worst in the world, as can be shown by the following article that explains the inflating of coronavirus cases.
I expect that similar trickery is performed all over the world...

In early August it was reported that the amount of coronavirus infections has doubled compared to the week before – 2588 compared to 1329.
That this isn’t double is only a minor exaggeration, as I will try to explain, as nowhere near 2588 COVID-19 infections were established.

The article explains that first infections are established as the amount of positives per 100,0000 tests. This means that if 1 in 10,000 is established as infected, this will become 10 out of 100,0000 tests.
I can complain about the lack of statistics involved (that should give an estimate with a standard deviation) or more importantly that the used tests are (more than) 90% unreliable, but this isn’t completely ridiculous.

Where it gets completely ridiculous is that – as the article explains – that if 1 is positive per 20,0000 in The Hague of roughly 500,000 inhabitants, this is reported as 25 “positives”!
If they simply use large areas with a large population they can report only 10 positives in the whole country as more than 1000.

Where I get very confused is with the reported 2588 COVID-19 infections in the “last week” (the end of July, beginning of August that was).
The article details that most of these infections were in the province of Zuid-Holland, where (a very low) 5 to 10 out of 100,0000 tests were “positive”.

This means that if I take a high estimate of 1 out of 10,0000 “positive” tests – the population of the Netherlands would have to be 25.9 million. The Dutch population is (only) 17.3 million.

The article mentions that in the “last week” some 100,000 tests were actually done (a huge amount in a population of 17.3 million).
The article forgets to mention how many tests were actually “positive” – 10, 11, 12, 13 or 14 sounds a whole less scary than 2588 (which still doesn’t “scare” me) – in Dutch: http://archive.is/r6vbk

----------


## Firestarter

According to German Minister Gerd Muller the global lockdown pandemic will result in “one of the biggest” hunger and poverty crises in history:



> We expect an additional 400,000 deaths from malaria and HIV this year on the African continent alone, half a million more will die from tuberculosis.


Other experts have warned of an additional 1.4 million tuberculosis deaths globally because of the lockdown.

Minister Muller also expects that the lockdown will cause a further wave of mass migration to Europe (all part of the UN mass migration plan): https://summit.news/2020/09/25/germa...covid-19-does/

----------

